# Reptile Quiz



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

When will the results be read?? I am going crazy in suspense!







Will the winner be someone that got the best score or what if a couple people get all of the questions right?? Anyway, let us know if you are almost done when you are! I hope I am not sounding like a jerk, I am just in suspense waiting to see if I am the lucky winner! No rush CrocKeeper














Thanks again for this opportunity and may the best herper win!









-Weston-


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that reminds me 
i have to send in the answers


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have been going through the answers submitted....EVERYONE is doing really well....please only submit once gang









There is still time to submit I figure I should leave it open through thursday so that everyone on the site that wants it has the opportunity to submit there answers.

Slight change though, everyone is so excited that Xenon and Myself have decided that EVERYONE that submits should be entered in the raffle!!!!









I will be posting a list of all of you so far in the raffle soon....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> I have been going through the answers submitted....EVERYONE is doing really well....please only submit once gang :laugh:
> 
> There is still time to submit I figure I should leave it open through thursday so that everyone on the site that wants it has the opportunity to submit there answers.
> 
> ...










i acedenttly sent it twice
one unfinished sorry


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

so everyone makes it to the raffle? wat is the point of the quiz then? i dont want that much competition!!!!







lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

TormenT said:


> so everyone makes it to the raffle? wat is the point of the quiz then? i dont want that much competition!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










everyone that answered it and sent it in
its only right
with almost everyone searching google for the answers


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

wheres the quiz i cant find it?


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

LOL jk


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

some of those questions you probly couldnt find the answers too without doin atleast 20minutes of research.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Are you all admitting to cheating? I am proud to say i relied on pure luck.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> Are you all admitting to cheating? I am proud to say i relied on pure luck.


 i relied on animal planet mostly :laugh:

i must admit i used my dads library on 2 of the questions


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

TormenT said:


> some of those questions you probly couldnt find the answers too without doin atleast 20minutes of research.


 I only needed to check up 3 questions









and even then, once i saw what the answer was i was kicking myself for not knowing it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

eveyone here probably double checked there answers on google
why wouldent you
better to be safe than sorry


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

this is probably why everyone is going into the raffle.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Death in # said:


> eveyone here probably double checked there answers on google
> why wouldent you
> better to be safe than sorry


 because I thought they were sorta easy and there was no need to double check them


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > eveyone here probably double checked there answers on google
> ...










oh i forgot u know everything


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn straight i do :laugh:

actually i dont know a whole lot about reptiles. I just know some of the diffrent groups and some of the scientific name of them. alot of those questions were just common sence though


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok, I still hope I win though!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i hope i win!


----------

